# Diet for building muscle/mass



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2011)

These type of threads often end with people pointing a stick at you in tears of laughter like what the hell are you doing :lol: but im willing to give it a go.

Bare in mind i just started training again around 8 weeks ago, third time in 5 years, had to stop twice, family issues the first time and ill health the second.

Im 6 foot 2 and weigh 12 stone, 168 pounds, 77kg however you see it.

Ive took different approaches and attitudes each time ive trained, and got big either way. sometimes i ate what i wanted, sometimes i ate to a diet, then i got on a dbol only cycle and ate what i wanted. My aim this time is to do it naturally or try to :lol: ill probably get ****ed off with not gaining much and try source some dbol to give me a proper kickstart again.

Progress has been slow. Im not going to say what i eat in one day but basically through out the week i will have.

I dont work 9 till 5, i work lates 4pm until midnight.

Breakfast ( i dont have ALL of these, these are my usual options)

Porridge

Bagels

Banana

Apple Juice

Glass of whole milk

Wholemeal bread toasted with either egg on peanut butter

choco hazlenut krave cereal

Obviously i wouldnt just eat a banana, id have porridge and banana, apple juice, or egg on toast (4 eggs usually)

Ill have my workout usually an hour after breakfast around 11pm, ill drink a glass of hurricane XS mixed with whole milk and banana nesquik powder to taste, i was given the XS so dont shoot me down for choosing it if its crap (i put up another post asking if its any good) because i didnt and it seems to contain most things necessary aswell as being a mix of proteins and creatine. glutamine etc, Ill train for an hour, (2 days on, 1 day off), and drink 1 litre of water throughout my workout. Ill usually have another form of fruit after my workout and another glass of whole milk, before i go to work depending on what i had for breakfast i will have something before i go to work, which is usually something on toast if i didnt have it for breakfast, i will either have tuna mayo on toast, or in a wholemeal pitta bread, jacket potato with cheese/coleslaw, or a turkey sandwich

I start work around 4pm, first break is 6pm, so i go a couple of hours without eating, but drink plenty of water at work, around another 2 - 3 litres sipped from a bottle througout the shift.

First break as i said at 6pm, i will usually take a snack which will normally be another portion of fruit, i tend to snack although healthy snacks and have a coffee to keep me going through the shift, second break is at 8:30, i will usually again dependant on what i had for lunch/breakfast that day for example i will have something like a baked potato, cheese, tuna mayo on it, coleslaw, or i will take a cooked chicken dinner in with plenty of boiled potatoes and broccoli, sometimes i have broccoli and cheese sauce, if i dont have the cheese sauce ill have a little gravy as so its not dry, sometimes i will have sweet potatoes instead of normal potatoes, mince beef in some sort of reicepe, rice, sometimes pasta with steak,or burger patties cut up into it, as this is my kind of biggish meal of the day as i work backward hours its awkard for me sometimes.

When i get home after work ill usually drink another glass of hurricane XS but with water as so its not heavy on my stomach and i go to bed around an hour later.

So in summary im eating/drinking in a week

eggs

whole milk

50/50 bread or wholemeal bread

pittas wholemeal

tuna (in oil) with a little mayo

chicken breast (oven cooked)

baked potatoes

broccoli

banana nesquik

bananas

cheese

steak

pasta

sweet potatos

apple juice

burgers

bagels

4 litres of water a day.

probably missed a few things.

Anything anyone would recommend adding or taking away from what im eating? Im not looking to loose weight or get massive, id like to put another 10 - 15 pounds on, just bulk up a little and increase muscle size, so its not like im trying to achieve something nigh on unachievable.

Thanks


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would get rid of the bread and maybe get some lamb and pork in there .

ALso go over to fit day and have a mess about on there.It lets you throw all the foods you have had in one day and tells you the approx cals pro ect for everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2011)

Cant do pork and lamb  only really into chicken/beef


----------

